# Am I crazy or is this dangerous?



## MInx (Dec 3, 2007)

*Saw this on Youtube and made me angry..I commented to the person about how stupid they are and hope I don't get any problems over it. I don't normally "do" those sites except when linked on here..just stumbled on this one from there. *

Maxine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h7rdtkOB7k


----------



## twister (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with you Maxine, how easy it would be for that cart to flip and injure the horse and possibly kill her, she isn't wearing a helmet either. That poor horse being galloped on pavement like that, has she no care for it? I know why I stay here away from people after looking at that, I would rather talk to my animals than someone like the girl in the video. I don't blame you for being mad at all.

Yvonne


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 3, 2007)

I added a comment.. That poor horse! I am not sure who would even think that was acceptable??


----------



## Relic (Dec 3, 2007)

Not good for the little guy really couldn't care less about the one who's suppose to have the brain which seems to be malfunctioned...her driving reminds me a lot of the mini chucks which l also don't support from what l've seen this past summer..


----------



## Miniv (Dec 3, 2007)

I just showed that to Larry..........(I was saying my own comments) and Larry usually doesn't like to voice an opinion......but being a cart driver (and green breaks some of our's).........he said, "You'd better SLOW that horse down, Girlie!" He also wanted to know if she looked scared.

Here's my list ---

A - That was very dangerous for both horse and driver.

B- That was hard on the horse and his feet.

C - That teaches all sorts of BAD habits to that animal for the future!

MA


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 3, 2007)

Poor Fella.

Doesn't really set a good example.

Hopefully this was a one time thing.






Ash


----------



## mininik (Dec 3, 2007)

Obviously this isn't safe for either horse or driver. However, I recently saw a commercial where a horse was galloped down a section of freeway, so no doubt there are plenty of people out there who don't realise the hazards in doing so. Did anyone give this girl a link to the forum? I doubt she's "stupid" or uncaring, just uninformed.


----------



## MInx (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes Nicole I saw that commercial also. I didn't like that either but at least here I had a way to voice my disdain. Remember the old series on TV where the guy was from New Mexico and came to New York but stayed the cowboy..God I can'r remember his name (durn stroke!)

Anyway we liked that show but always had issues about him galloping a horse down the streets of New York.

Maxine


----------



## mininik (Dec 3, 2007)

But that's just it, Maxine. There is all sorts of media out there where horses are put in dangerous situations that are played off as being okay to the general public. With so much misinformation, I don't believe it's right to simply voice your disdain about it all to someone like this girl who most likely doesn't know any better. Doing so and calling her names isn't going to help educate her. It would be different if we knew she is choosing to stay ignorant after being told of the hazards, but at this point I wouldn't doubt if she's been put on the defensive and will refuse to change after learning how dangerous her actions can be. I think that's unfortunate, because I very much doubt that she means to harm her pony or herself.


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 3, 2007)

*OMG!!That poor horse!!I feel bad for him and glad he is ok!! That girl needs to be educated before she hurts herself or the horse!! She is just ripping on his mouth!Such a pretty little guy to. Poor guy, I am horrified at the way she handles him!!!You can tell he has done it before because he prances while he waits for her to loosen up on the reins. I am sorry but I am very upset about this :S. *


----------



## twister (Dec 3, 2007)

MInx said:


> Yes Nicole I saw that commercial also. I didn't like that either but at least here I had a way to voice my disdain. Remember the old series on TV where the guy was from New Mexico and came to New York but stayed the cowboy..God I can'r remember his name (durn stroke!)
> 
> Anyway we liked that show but always had issues about him galloping a horse down the streets of New York.
> 
> Maxine


Maxine That was Mcleod sp? starring Dennis Weaver, we liked that show too but didn't like him riding the horse on NY streets





Yvonne


----------



## MInx (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Yvonne! It's been driving me crazy all night..I need one of those brain strengthening games they show on TV lOL

Maxine



mininik said:


> But that's just it, Maxine. There is all sorts of media out there where horses are put in dangerous situations that are played off as being okay to the general public. With so much misinformation, I don't believe it's right to simply voice your disdain about it all to someone like this girl who most likely doesn't know any better. Doing so and calling her names isn't going to help educate her. It would be different if we knew she is choosing to stay ignorant after being told of the hazards, but at this point I wouldn't doubt if she's been put on the defensive and will refuse to change after learning how dangerous her actions can be. I think that's unfortunate, because I very much doubt that she means to harm her pony or herself.


*You're right, and perhaps I jumped the gun, but I'm not sorry..my only regret is I didn't include what might have been an enlightened suggestion of a safer way to correct the situation..*

Also how would you suggest we educate the entertainment industry> They are monitored supposedly but the SPCA and they should have done something..believe me if you knew me you would know I would write anyone I thought might listen.

But like I told my kids, "when I die just put two words on my tombstone, "SHE TRIED"

That's all I can do.

Maxine


----------



## mondak (Dec 4, 2007)

ok, look at the rig...pretty darn good for an "uneducated girl..."



I just love the orange reflector triangle...Safety firs OH! t! How could a beautiful driving horse end up in such stupid hands?

Courtney


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 4, 2007)

I am royally peeved off now!!!! What the heck is wrong with people?????? I left a "nice" little comment for them! And he is SO nice too! Whats the point of spending good money on something that you are just going to break as soon as you get it? OHHHHHHHHHH I wish I was allowed to hurt certain people





And I DON't think that just being ignorant is the problem! Most people know that treating an animal a certain way is not appropriate and VERY cruel! These kind of people have no regard for the animal at all!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree with Brandi..I would love to be able to hurt some people.. What a shame..That poor horse is all I can say though..


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 4, 2007)

I just let my husband watch the video and he didn't see the problem until I explained to him why it is so hard on the horse. He also mentioned that this type of thing is always shown on T.V. So normal, non-horsey educated people would think it was appropriate. I would think that this girl knows a thing or two about what she is doing. That doesn't look like a cheap, pet quality mini.


----------



## mininik (Dec 4, 2007)

Just because the turnout looks nice doesn't mean the girl has a clue. I've known many millionaires who have incredibly spendy, very loved stuff (including pets) and it's always been a shock to me when they don't know even the basics about the care of their things. In those situations I've pointed out the obvious many times in a non-offensive way and it's always been appreciated. If I wanted to sign up for a YouTube account I would have already posted on the video.

People who live in glass houses...


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2007)

It looks like the video has been removed so I'm not sure what it showed, but I gather it wasn't "good".

As to saying what you think, my rule of thumb is if I'd say it in person, I'll say it online. On some subjects, I'm more outspoken than some people feel comfortable being but that's really just how I am. Just be yourself and if you'd want to look the person in the eye and say it, then say it online, too. I think I'd go crazy if I didn't express my opinions sometimes


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 4, 2007)

I tried to look but it has been removed??


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 4, 2007)

I totally agree with you Jill







Jill said:


> It looks like the video has been removed so I'm not sure what it showed, but I gather it wasn't "good".
> 
> As to saying what you think, my rule of thumb is if I'd say it in person, I'll say it online. On some subjects, I'm more outspoken than some people feel comfortable being but that's really just how I am. Just be yourself and if you'd want to look the person in the eye and say it, then say it online, too. I think I'd go crazy if I didn't express my opinions sometimes


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 4, 2007)

poor horse!

As for posting something negative to the youtube video-- don't worry. I uploaded something that I thought was hilarious and no harm was done but I got such horrible remarks! People were calling me a bad f-in mother and everything! (I did not take offense btw)

There are no rules to posting comments.

That video needed some comments.


----------



## MInx (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I see it has been removed..Honestly I don't do that, I like people! I hate My Space for it's general nastiness of the posters although they probably don't mean to...the names they call themselves yuk!

So I really hesitated to post on there, and I guess I do feel bad I was so vehement . In a way,.. but I will not apologize for caring..

That was a nice animal, and nice cart and looked to be someone who should have been informed better,,but got to me in the heat of the moment. And just so you know, YES I would have said it to her in person if I was there. I can be very tactful but sometimes I'm not. I never said I was perfect.

Oh well, bet the message got through and maybe it won't happen again.

I do wish the girl and her horse a long nice relationship.

Maxine


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, obviously I'm not going to be able to see the video (gee thanks, guys







) but I wanted to comment on the hooves-on-pavement thing. My mom always taught me not to ride on pavement faster than a walk and to be careful so my horse didn't slip. She told me about concussion and ruining their legs, and the fact that the horses themselves didn't want to trot on pavement told me she was right. On the other hand human runners go on pavement for miles with the proper shoes and do just fine. So do many driving horses. My understanding was that most movie horses were outfitted with special shoes that absorbed impact and prevented slipping and therefore most of the damage from any short-term road use was minimal.

I know if I didn't drive Kody on the roads he'd never get out and unlike my big horse he's absolutely thrilled to trot off across the asphalt as long as he's got enough foot to not be tender. I think the lighter the animal, the easier it is on their bones and joints. I wish like heck I could shoe him though since the pavement wears off hoof like nothing else.





Unfortunately the message people get when we leap on them like that is "Don't post videos on the internet," not "Don't drive your horse that way."

Leia


----------



## MInx (Dec 5, 2007)

I understand all that..this little guy was asked to leap into a gallop immediatly full out from a stop, and the girl had very little control, she turned around and came back the same way and couldn't stop him until she skidded around a corner leaning back and pulling with the reins..at one point she swerved in around parked cars. It was just so very wreckless and I'd almost bet if they didn't know any better then that, he most certainly didn't have any foot protection.

I was just so worried about this little horse giving it all he had for her and her putting him in a position to get hurt.

enough i'm done with this post.


----------



## Alex (Dec 5, 2007)

I really wish I could see that video. I would have ripped that person to shreds. When people post comments, they just blow them off, because its theyere decision


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2007)

MInx said:


> I understand all that....at one point she swerved in around parked cars. It was just so very wreckless and I'd almost bet if they didn't know any better then that, he most certainly didn't have any foot protection.
> 
> I was just so worried about this little horse giving it all he had for her and her putting him in a position to get hurt.
> 
> enough i'm done with this post.


Easy Minx, I didn't mean the video in question was okay! I was only responding to the comments there were making it seem like having movie horses on pavement was the height of cruelty. There are far worse things....

Leia


----------



## keely2682 (Dec 6, 2007)

poor horse


----------



## MInx (Dec 6, 2007)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> MInx said:
> 
> 
> > I understand all that....at one point she swerved in around parked cars. It was just so very wreckless and I'd almost bet if they didn't know any better then that, he most certainly didn't have any foot protection.
> ...


Hey, no problem..just this week developed into a couple serious problems at home, I'm tired. I had minor surgery this past week for a cancer and probably should have just stayed off here for a bit.

Also my best friend and cousin as it turns out has a year to 18 mos to live! Cancer everywhere..thought she had pneumonia and guess what? Also I'm having cataract surgery next week..think I'm mentally tired and I apologize to yu my dear friends, if I was short.

Maxine


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 6, 2007)

Aw, Minxy...




((((((((((HUG))))))))))

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 7, 2007)

Minx, I saw the video before it was pulled and also made a comment on it. I complimented her nice horse and told her about road founder, and said I hoped she would be kind to her little fella in the future. Maybe she learned something new from the comments. One can assume she did, based on the fact that she pulled the video. Suppose she was embarrassed about it.

Also, I am very sorry to hear of your health troubles and the bad news from your best friend/cousin. I know how I'd feel if I were in your place, and it sure wouldn't be good. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw this video and it was one of very few that made me feel kind of ill. How can you not tell that that is wrong?







 Very sad.


----------

